# ? Year JD 826



## Glen Jensen

I just picked up a JD 826 with a techumseh pull start, seems to be newer than the body but I cant be sure. the thing that is the strangest about this model is that the chute is YELLOW, ROUND and TALL. It's also running tracks.
I cant post pictures yet, but this, like my foray into Subarus is bound to be a work in progress. The unit starts up with a bit of effort, needs some basics, but still.. everything spins forwarsd and drives backwards, no metal on metal grinding, but holy crud is she ever loud. 
As soon as I can ID exactly what I am working with I will probably go for a significant engine change so I can run it at a bit lower rpm and a lot quieter. My kid has the whole run of JD pedal toys and I am from a farm family in Saskatchewan, living in Montreal now. 
Thanks For any help.:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## Glen Jensen

The Blower is now viewable in my garage:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/garage/194


----------



## GoBlowSnow

That is NOT a JD built machine. But rather some slapped together.. dohicky.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Frankenblower.

This is an 826: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...4-john-deere-826-snow-blower-age-origins.html


----------



## Glen Jensen

Though I am a bit surprised by the lateness of the model (1990s), I have managed to identify it, via the chute control screw design, on the John Deere online parts catalogue through the sectional view breakdown.

The model is the John Deere 826t.

The T stands for track.

The engine identifies as the Techumseh hmsk 80 (i will find the exact sub model today when I do a comprehensive evaluation of the machine).

In addition, there are no less than a dozen John Deere machines on Kijiji in Quebec with the same design and model identifier on the left side of the auger housing. 

Finally, the Cub Cadet 826T from teh same era seems to be very much identical, except that the Cub Cadet had the steering track controls and teh auger was engaged via a lever on the side of the machine instead of on the handles.


----------



## sscotsman

Probably a Canada-only model type..
there are several known instances where Canada and the USA have very different models from the same "brand" (John Deere, for example) but made by different manufacturers.
Cub Cadet has been MTD since the 1980's..but this probably isnt a MTD.
Could be a Noma or a Murray or something like that.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Just for the record, for those following along:



GoBlowSnow said:


> That is NOT a JD built machine.


Not built directly by JD, but it was sold as a JD at a JD dealer, so in that sense its a "real JD"



GoBlowSnow said:


> But rather some slapped together.. dohicky.


nope, its not "home made"..it was sold new just as it appears.



Yanmar Ronin said:


> Frankenblower.


nope, its a legit JD..although not made by JD directly..exact manufacturer is still uncertain.

Scot


----------



## Glen Jensen

Here's the back plate. Sorry for not having this from square one. The troubles with having a house and woman. And the woman likes her condo and not your house.


----------



## sscotsman

very interesting, thanks Glen!

yep, as I suspected, this is almost certainty a JD model that was only available in Canada (and perhaps exported) but was probably not available in the USA.
This happens a lot..We have also seen it with Craftsman snowblowers that are totally different between the US and Canada..not even made by the same manufacturer.

I suspect it's because Canada has higher standards than the USA..the Canadian machines always appear to be of higher quality compared to their US counterparts of the same brand, size/type and era.

Scot


----------



## bad69cat

I try to have high standards! - But my expectations are always getting lowered..... sigh ;>P I wonder why that is anyway? You would think it's cheaper to not build variations of the same model from a production standpoint..? Maybe they are produced in different plants - or at least on different days. The Canadian ones seem harder to find parts for too...... but luckily I rarely ever see one down here. Occasionally we get an escapee


----------



## sscotsman

bad69cat said:


> I try to have high standards! - But my expectations are always getting lowered..... sigh ;>P I wonder why that is anyway? You would think it's cheaper to not build variations of the same model from a production standpoint..? Maybe they are produced in different plants - or at least on different days. The Canadian ones seem harder to find parts for too...... but luckily I rarely ever see one down here. Occasionally we get an escapee


they are definitely made in different plants..
These "Canada only" models are made in Canada! 
while the JD snowblowers sold in the USA were made in the USA.

Many brand names are now (and especially since the 1980's and 90's) "licensed"..which means different manufacturers and different manufacturuing plants can be given the license to use the brand name, then put that name on very different machines..

the John Deere company probably said to a US company (Murray and Ariens, for example) "lets make a deal, we would like you to build snowblowers with our name on them, paint them in our colors, and we will sell them at our dealerships"

Assuming its a mutually agreeable deal, the manfacturer says "ok, deal.."

John Deere can then also make a *completely different* deal with a Canadian manufacturer! (who perhaps uses old Noma designs, or whatever) to make snowblowrers to sell at Canadian JD dealerships..Same brand-name on the machine, but the snowblowers themselves can be utterly different, made by completely different manufacturers using completely different ancestral patterns and designs..

Cub Cadet can do the same..Cub Cadets sold in the USA are made by MTD, who owns the name..but they can license the name to different manufacturers in Canada..(and who knows what kind of politics and regulations are also in the mix..they might be *required* to use Canadian manufacturing plants in some cases.)

Craftsman does the same..etc..

Scot


----------



## Glen Jensen

Well with the basics somewhat figured out, I am seeking a bit of advice. Everything works on this thing. I have new tracks. 
They are cracked but intact. 

The old tecumseh runs but is louder and rough and undoubtedly makes about 6 hp on a good day. 
This front end looks like she needs some love.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Well... learn sum'pn new every day. :icon_smile_big: Hmm.

Gonna fix it up?


----------



## Glen Jensen

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Well... learn sum'pn new every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Gonna fix it up?


That's exactly what I am doing. Bearings and driveline getting the full treatment tomorrow and I am in the process of getting a new power plant. How crazy I go depends on many factors. Such as... can it handle 13 hp and a different pulley ratio for some added zip?


----------



## Glen Jensen

A bit of trivia to help people to know what these canadian maufactured machines had for engines. The engine serial number. NOT stamped SK. Maybe none of them were anywhere.
In the process of changing the muffler I of course broke one of the flange bolts and also the top muffler bolt which screws into one of the radiator fins on the top of the head. I piloted and tapped the flange with a die and just piloted then used a self tapper to fix the top.
I cleaned and brushed the block and peripherals looking for damage, then covered pretty much everything with a liberal coating of lithium grease. The housings I used high temp red silicon as a gasket in between. Finally, I installed a small washer completely coated in hightemp gasket compound between the fins and the housing and top muffler mount. The goal here is to get a decent gap between the steel and aluminum to stop one significant level of rattling. 
The muffler I replaced had one of the baffle walls loose and sounded like somebody smashing pieces of steel in my head. 
Right now she is first pull. No smoke. A little surging if I drop the choke in the first few minutes. After she gets warm there is no problem with anything.


----------

